# I have a hornet problem !!



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

This past saturday after combining a couple hives and before I could put the telescoping cover back on I had a very large orange, yellow, red hornet looking bug land on the inner cover. Before I could find something to smash it with it grabbed a bee off the inner cover and flew off. Thing that surprised me was its size. Reminded me of the size of a small hummingbird. It was much bigger than any of the hornets I have seen here. Body shape looked like a hornet but Im no bug expert. I hoped it was a fluke but we have seen them back a couple times. That guarantees they are raiding a bunch. I've been looking at the soda bottle traps online. It won't be a problem to make but I don't know what to bait it with that won't also lure in bees. Anyone got a sure fire bait for these things?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

European hornet


----------



## Hannibal (Feb 8, 2011)

JRG13 said:


> European hornet


What you describe, I have found to be called cicada killers around here. Didn't know they also attacked bees. They're a ground dwelling wasp that usually have no interest in humans even if provoked. They are impressively massive and interesting up close and personal- when dead. Obviously they serve a purpose to control cicada populations and other insects as well it seems. Seems they would be way too large to enter a hive but numbers of them waiting outside the hive could create some problems. We have a tendency to get these in areas where we have low playground features that utilize sand as fall/play zone material, i'd maybe look for a sandy loose soil area you may know nearby. If you can discover the ground nest (big hole in the ground) they are easily eliminated with standard wasp and hornet spray in the evening when most are in. Saturate the hole, cover with dirt, problem solved. That's been my experience.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

I killed one of these European hornets yesterday.
It would fly to the entrance of the hive & carry off a bee.
I sat in front of the hive till it made its run again & smacked it with a switch and then stomped it.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a tennis racket to use as anti aircraft artillery for these things. Anybody know that bait recipe?


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

What are European hornets doing in KY, and how did they get there? If that is true we may all have to switch to Japanese honey bees which kill the hornets with body heat. LOL


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

BigGun said:


> I'm looking for a tennis racket to use as anti aircraft artillery for these things. Anybody know that bait recipe?


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?272292-Bee-s-being-attached


----------



## Jackie Burba (Aug 21, 2012)

I would almost guarantee its a cicada killer I have them a lot around my house and I have a lot of cicadas this year. I've never noticed them attacking my bees though. I would personally just keep an eye on the hives and let the cicada killer do what they do but I hate those dang noisy cicadas!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Here is what mine looked like:







European Hornet


----------



## Jackie Burba (Aug 21, 2012)

This is a cicada killer they look pretty similar.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

The European Hornet seems to me to have a blunter abdomen than the Cicada Killer.


----------



## Kevin245 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like a European Hornet (aka Vespa Crabro). We see them around the hives during the Summer dearth. I kill the ones I see but their impact on the colony is neglible.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

wildbranch2007 said:


> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?272292-Bee-s-being-attached


I wish I had this recipe yesterday. I made two bottles with sugar water(not as sweet as your link), apple cider flavored vinegar(grabbed the wrong bottle at store), half banana peel in each(chopped), and half a hot dog each. I checked them earlier with no catches. Didn't see anything but bees either. So the hornets may have heard I was gunning for them. Usually have the gray hornets and some black hornet around too and they are absent.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm going to try to kill one and I will post pics of its remains.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I have three yellow jacket type traps with the vinegar+sugar water and they are catching 10-20 EHs per day. I was swating at some of them with the electric racket and one stung me on the bridge of the nose. It felt like I had been struck by a 2x4. I am now letting the traps do the work.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Im thinking of remaking my traps according to the recipe given. I've yet to catch even a fly.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

They will devastate a beehive if you don't kill them. With these big hornetts a tennis racket just stuns them. Find it quick and have a jar of alcohol close by to make sure it stays dead. You haven't been stung til one of those hornets light you up. Looks like a big mass of black blood and it will hurt for days. Best way to take care of a sting that swell is after 24hrs open it up with a razor and squeeze it if you can it will bring tears to your eyes then it will heal a lot quicker. Hydrogen peroxide worked good.


----------

